# Sticky  Lafeber Avian Webinars



## FaeryBee

*Courtesy of Cody
07/29/2022

The Lafeber Webinars are an excellent educational resource. 
At least once a month, sometimes more often, they have Dr. Tom Tully or Dr. Stephanie Lamb, who is soon to be president of Association of Avian Veterinarians, doing the webinars. 
Both are very experienced Avian Veterinarians. 

If you attend the webinar live, you are able to submit questions and they will answer them right then and there, although they may not get through all submitted. 
They tend to answer health and behavioral questions the most and not questions like, "Why doesn't my bird talk". 
The webinars are on Fridays, usually at noon, Pacific time in the US. 

The Lafeber Webinars are a good platform for people looking for advice from a vet. 
Once someone registers with them they will be notified of all upcoming webinars and they can choose to attend live.

The webinars are all available on their YouTube channel after they air live. *

*Lafeber Avian Webinars*


----------

